# LaSplash Cosmetics



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2017)

A post to have a discussion about all things LaSplash Cosmetics!

Check out their newest collection 

Malevolent Minx 





The new liquid lipstick formula is on point. Not as drying as before. The new wand helps with lining & filling, which is a great bonus. While the formula still takes some will power to remove, it wears well! 

These have been sent to Specktra for swatch & review purposes! All opinions are my own.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 28, 2017)

Ooh glad to see a thread about this brand! I want a few of the wickedly divine lipsticks, especially Runic, that iridescent shade. Are any others of the wickedly divine lipsticks iridescent / duchrome like that one? A couple look like that on my screen but I am not sure.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2017)

Just In ������������������ @lasplashcosmetics UD Wings Waterproof Eyeliner Mousse! $16 each, available now! 
❤Row 1- Sinner (black), Medusa (Maroon), Saint (White)
❤Row 2- Warlock (Navy Blue), Nymph (Pink), Enchantress (Rose)

������The formula is very intereting. Mousse meets cream & I am digging it. Goes on very wet & creamy but dries super matte! Doesn't budge & holds up well ������

Have you tried them? Interested? Or not?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2017)

LaSplash Classic Horror Liquid Lipsticks, $16 & you can use your favorite mua code for money off!

These have been sent to Specktra for review & all thoughts are my own!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2017)

Swatches of LaSplash Cosmetics Classic Horror Liquid Lipsticks, $16 a piece.

The formula is smooth & feels very lightweight. Easier to remove than the original formula which is a bonus. The formula has greatly improved! I was able to get all these swatches out & my lips don't feel dried out. These are completely kiss proof & transfer proof. 












These have been sent to Specktra for review & all thoughts are my own.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2017)

Look at the coverage! One Swipe!

These have been sent to Specktra for review purposes! All thoughts are my own.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2018)

Items available now from LaSplash Cosmetics

 ??????Hydro Highlight Drops $14 each
??????Hydro Liquid Shadow $12 each 

❤❤Meet the Hydro Highlight Drops, available in 6 sparkling shades to highlight everything. The formula is creamy & intense. A little goes a long way. Blends seamlessly into the skin do the the non drying formula. ❤❤Meet the Hydro Liquid Shadows, available in 12 shades. From champagne to gold to greens & reds! A shade for everyone to find the perfect one or 12 lol! These are lightweight & shimmering eyeshadows that feel so soft on the eyes. No gritty glitter feeling.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2018)

LaSplash Cosmetics Wickedly Divine Eyes $16 each


24 eyeliners that come in glitter & matte finishes. 
I found the formula to be lightweight feeling, the glitters are sheer but perfect for adding pop of shimmer to the eyes. The formula layers well on top of matte liners.

They dried quickly & didn't feel heavy or gritty.








TYSM to LaSplash. These were sent to Specktra for review & swatches. All thoughts are my own.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2018)

@lasplashcosmetics Lumos Highlighting Palette, available now on their website. Priced at $28 & you can use any affiliate code for even more savings!

4 stunning shades for everyone! The formula is smooth & airy. It feels super light on the skin but pack a punch of luminosity. The highlighting effect is intense when applied wet or dry. 

#TYSM #lasplashcosmetics , this product was provided by the brand themselves for review purposes!


----------

